# Name a movie you've watched over five times and you're still entertained by it?



## Soul boy 68

Well movie fans on here, as my title suggests, for me it's Predetor, Arnies classic line "if it bleeds,we can kill it"


----------



## JayMac

I've lost count the amount of times I've watched the Lord if the Rings trilogy, epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Shawshank redemption, I have it on, vhs, DVD, bluray, recorded on my hdd, and seen it in the theatre. All time favourite, seen well over 100 times.


----------



## funkydunk

The Bourne films. But only the proper ones with Matt Damon.


----------



## Nidge76

Full metal jacket. Absolutely love that film. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22

Memphis belle


----------



## mangove21

Escape from alcatraz 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Terminator 2
Goonies


----------



## macca666

The Wanderers. Like others I've owned it on video, then DVD then blu ray and lost count of the number of times I've watched it :thumb:


----------



## TGi

The shawshank redemption 
The fast and the furious
Independence Day
Die hard with a vengeance 
The matrix

Edit:
Forgot Initial D, Gladiator and Goodfellas

Sent from Ground Control using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor

macca666 said:


> The Wanderers. Like others I've owned it on video, then DVD then blu ray and lost count of the number of times I've watched it :thumb:












:thumb: Great movie.


----------



## dchapman88

Snatch 
Such a quality movie! 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## dholdi

Top Gun.


----------



## pxr5

Kill Bill 1


----------



## Radish293

Buggsey Malone. 
Somebody once said if it was raining brains Roxy ROBINSON wouldn't even have got wet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Airplane
Scarface
The Good the Bad & the Ugly
Reservoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Lock, stock...
Dawn of the Dead (Romero)
Die Hard
Apocalypse Now
Shawshank Redemption
Taxi Driver
Deer Hunter
Matrix
Fifth Element
Brewsters Millions
Braindead
Bad Taste
Saving Private Ryan
Silent Hill


..the list goes on. All films I've lost count the amount of times I've seen, but if I flick the channel before going up to bed and one of them is on, I'd watch it again without fail and moan in the morning how tired I am.


----------



## Shiny

Oh, and Bad Santa, no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## Sam6er

Shawshank redemption, green mile, hellboy 1 and 2, hot fuzz, despicable me, shrek, the early harry potter movies, Friday, pinapple express, how high, brewsters millions, hear no evil see no evil. Must be more but cant think of them at the minute.


----------



## BrummyPete

Inception 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Hellboy is a great shout. League of Extraordinary Gentleman too!

Just thought of the Mummy films and National Treasure films. God knows how many times I've seen them and will happily watch them again.


----------



## Bug Sponge

Dead Man's Shoes. Cracking, gritty, British film.


----------



## Fentum

Must be showing my age but what about The Godfather and The Godfather II? The latter IME one of the best films ever made.

I rarely yet a year go past without rewatching The Bridge on the River Kwai and The Great Escape, either

Peter


----------



## Fentum

Oh, and my 19 y.o. son would vote for Home Alone: Lost in New York all year long! 

BTW what about The French Connection and Serpico?

P


----------



## wayne451

Young Guns, Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile, Braveheart, Beverly Hills Cop 1&2 (3 is awful), Smokey and the Bandit, Cannonball Run, A League of their own, Goonies, Twins, From dusk til dawn, Don't tell Mom the babysitters dead, Swiss family Robinson, Gladiator, Ferris Bewlers Day off, Golden Child etc.

On a side note, some of those mentioned previously were in a 'true or false' round in a pub quiz I went to years ago. You had to say which were or weren't porno version;

Shindlers Fist,
Shaving Ryan's Privates,
Gladiator (think about it!). :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

I just like to throw this out there, but I can hold my hands up and say,
I've NEVER seen ANY Star Wars, Star Trek films, or any of the James Bonds.
But I have seen all the Harry Potter films a gazillion times.

And apparently I'm in the 1% of britains that have never seen any episodes of game of thrones.


----------



## Njs71

*My Favorites Are:*

Great Escape. 
A Bridge Too Far.
Italian job (Michael Caine)
Sherlock Holmes. 
Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol, Rogue Nation.
James Bond: Casino Royale (Daniel Craig). 
Harry Potter 1-8.


----------



## kevoque

Quadrophenia total classic


----------



## Jue

Shawshank redemption, green mile,Léon-The Professional , Point of no return. Oh & True lies


----------



## HEADPHONES

Debbie does Dallas
Michelle does Michigan
Louise does London
.......ooops, wrong thread :lol:

On a serious note
Agree with alot of previously mentioned films.
I would add
Tron Legacy.
No other Blu-ray rumbles my subwoofer like this film. From the opening credits all the way through, this is a bass heads dream.
Off now to re watch some of my OTHER favourites :lol:


----------



## stangalang

Snatch, pulp fiction, white men cant jump and the original blade are all films I can think of that I own, but will still stay up too late to watch if on tv


----------



## Cookies

The Pink Panther movies. Sellers is just hilarious as Clouseau; trying to get across the moat; the parallel bars and suit of armour; oh, and the freezer ambush ploy. I usually end up crying with laughter!

Brilliant

Cooks


----------



## bigmac3161

Predator, aliens, usual suspects , pulp fiction, blade, shawshank redemption, the good the bad and the ugly, the outlaw josey whales, and many more that just can't think of the top of me head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

Well as the original thread says name A MOVIE and not loads of films like so many of you have posted :wall:

Mine is Groundhog Day

Just love how the day pans out with so many different takes on it brilliantly acted by Bill Murray. :thumb:


----------



## Choppy

Rocky 4:thumb:


----------



## kadii98

Saving ryan privates for me


----------



## Hufty

Star Wars 

Snatch 

Original Italian job


----------



## muzzer

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Smanderson117

Plenty of incredible films here but if I had to name one.... I couldn't! Sorry but I have to name two that I will watch every time they're on the TV or if I want something to watch but not sure what I will put one of these on. Pacific Rim or Armageddon


----------



## kdot

Forrest Gump :thumb: 

I cry every time Jenny dies :lol:


----------



## Peter77

Con air 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven286

Gladiator 

"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son. Husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next."

Brilliant film


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Gregory's Girl - anyone Scottish of a certain age will understand.

Con Air
The Rock
Gone in 60 Seconds 

Jerry Bruckheimer in the 90s was brilliant.

Nothing too challenging in that list  I'm all for entertainment over thought provoking.


----------



## Shug

Back to the future
Lethal Weapon
Indiana Jones
Diehard.
Probably gives away my age :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Deadpool and Happy feet


----------



## LeeH

Band of brothers, although it's not a movie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nicks16v

Goodfellas, Rush Hour


----------



## Shiny

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Gregory's Girl


How times have changes though. I saw Gregory's Girl as a support film for something like Raiders of the Lost Ark or E.T. at the cinema way back in the 80's.

It wasn't advertised or anthing, started off and we thought it would be a 5 min film on death at building sites or playing on railways, and turned out to be a 1.5hr film that was awesome.


----------



## kartman

Bad Boys II


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Shrek (all of them)
Frozen (my little girl makes me watch it... honest )
the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Ali G in da house
Waterboy


----------



## Tricky Red

Snatch 
Lock Stock 
Get Carter (Michael Caine version) 
Leon
Ferris Buellers Day off

Love all these films


----------



## DrEskimo

I could list a fair few, but recently...

Fantastic Mr Fox.

Could watch that everyday....


----------



## Starbuck88

Cool Runnings


----------



## josje

Forrest Gump


----------



## gt001

Last of the Mohicans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Forgot to mention Kevin & Perry goes large.... it's just as funny every time


----------



## Kerr

Trainspotting.

Guilty pleasures Cannonball Run and Sunshine on Leith


----------



## wayne451

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Gregory's Girl - anyone Scottish of a certain age will understand.





JoeyJoeJo said:


> Trainspotting - anyone Scottish of ANY age will understand.


Edited for accuracy!


----------



## Jack R

Lock stock
Borne films
Essex boys
Despicable me
Ice age age 
Rango 
Italian job (original)
Snatch
Swordfish


----------



## Big Bri

Maxtor said:


> :thumb: Great movie.


Class:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Big Bri

kevoque said:


> Quadrophenia total classic


More Class :thumb:

BB


----------



## Big Bri

gt001 said:


> Last of the Mohicans
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Epic classic

BB


----------



## Big Bri

Well,cant beleive knowbodys said the greatest love story of all time.
Not Gone With The Wind
Not Titanic
Not breif encounter

The one,the only

*KING KONG*,in black and white or Coulor.

Kellys Heroes,True Grit[John Wayne],and BIG FINISH
*T H E T H I N G*again,black and white or coulor.

BB


----------



## rob267

Smokey and the bandit.
Convoy.
Robin hood Prince of thieves.

All classics in my world.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Blazing saddles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

LeeH said:


> Blazing saddles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same here

My wife hates Mel Brooks films, so when I want the Lounge to myself, on it goes... I must have seen it over 300 times (pre-wife/post-wife)

I had a bit of a David Fincher phase for a while (Seven, Gone Girl, etc), then Sam L Jackson (anything with decent dialogue).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neilb62

Kellys Hero's.... Must be over a dozen times now.


----------



## Demetrios72

Jaws

Goodfellas

Casino

Gladiator

Scarface


----------



## Big Bri

neilb62 said:


> Kellys Hero's.... Must be over a dozen times now.


Stop with those Negative waves

BB


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Steven286 said:


> Gladiator
> 
> "My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son. Husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next."
> 
> Brilliant film


My all time favorite film.


----------



## Glen B

Trading Places 
What's up Doc


----------



## great gonzo

Aliens 
Predator 
Jaws 
Goodfellas 
Casino 
Matrix 
Naked nuns with guns. 



Gonz.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Bladerunner.

Watched it again the other day.
Despite being pre CGI everything it has truly aged well with story, visuals and audio (on the Blu-ray at least as my dvd sounds pants in comparison  )


----------



## littlejack

Deadpool 
Watch it everytime its on.


----------



## 306chris

2 words

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Deathstar

It has to be the original Jaws. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingnuts

easy

The Goonies

Love it!!


----------



## LeadFarmer




----------



## suspal

Rambo First Blood and the God father films.I love westerns,I guess it's the Indian in me.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

Sound of Music
Beaches
Bridget Jones Diary
Sex and the City.
Dirty Dancing.
.
.
.
.
.... I'll get me coat ... :lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

A good movie is always a good movie though. 

Who hasn't flicked through the channels and not sat through another 2 hours of James Bond?

Quadrophenia just about to start on Film 4.


----------



## Bug Sponge

Scent of a Woman 

Heeyaaa


----------



## pxr5

GleemSpray said:


> Sound of Music
> Beaches
> Bridget Jones Diary
> Sex and the City.
> Dirty Dancing.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .... I'll get me coat ... :lol::lol:


Methinks you are under the thumb my son.


----------



## techtim

Sean of the Dead & Hot Fuzz are 2 that always get me going, lost count of how many times I've watched them


----------



## c87reed

I don't watch a lot of films, but I have lost count how many times my dad has seen Saving Private Ryan - if it's on, he'll watch it.


----------



## Commander2874

The fog
The thing
Deep blue sea


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

pxr5 said:


> Methinks you are under the thumb my son.


Indeed,

, Seriously tho for years i was obsessed with the original Bladerunner, i could just get into it over and over again.

More recently i can stand repeated watches of the first two Bourne films.


----------



## GSI-MAN

Stand by me
Love this film 
Me and my boy are watching it now &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## orbital

One word! ZULU


----------



## Marky's

Speed :driver:


----------



## lee63

Loads of good films already listed here and many i would watch over and over again, a few i would mention is 

Oldschool

American pie films (only the original cast ones though not the add ons). 

Dumb and dumber,

Paul. 

Theres tons more but just some off the top of my head. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Saving Private Ryan, Shindlers list, Gladiator, Braveheart, The Prestige, Batman series (Christian Bale), Harry Potters, Edge of Tomorrow, Shawshank Redemption, Forrest Gump... The list is endless. Recent movie I watched was Baby Driver, that was absolutely fantastic as well.


----------



## Brian1612

techtim said:


> Sean of the Dead & Hot Fuzz are 2 that always get me going, lost count of how many times I've watched them


Watch Baby Driver, Edgar Wrights new movie (guy who direct Shaun of the Dead & Hot Fuzz) it's a very entertaining action movie.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Forrest Gump, Layer Cake


----------



## mand

District 9. Can't get enough of the accents in it.


----------



## BTS

mand said:


> District 9. Can't get enough of the accents in it.


Want some cat food??

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKY

Fools and horses. Miami twice


----------



## uruk hai

Blazing Saddles
Jaws
Smokey and the Bandit
Stir Crazy
Heat


----------



## Caledoniandream

Very sad, but heho I am a softy:
Pretty Woman 10+ times
Forest Gump
Stripes 10+ times and still makes me smile

Deer hunter 
Convoy (at least 20x)
Smokey and the bandit (see above) 
The first Rocky and the first Terminator 
One flew over the cuckoos nest, probably Jack Nicholson best performance ever!


----------



## enc

Ordinal Bladerunner ... 5 times!? .... over 100 times... not kidding 

watched it again on Satuday in preparation for Bladerunner 2049 which i watched at the cinema earlier today


----------



## Tricky Red

I'll throw in: 

The Green Mile


----------



## youngwangie

Where to start.
Shooter, Bullit, Bourne films, Torpedo Run, Run Silent Run Deep, Few Good Men, Magnificent Seven (original) though Denzil is good in his version), Equiliser( Denzil again)
Great Escape, God Father trilogy. giving my age away with a couple of them but hey


----------



## insanejim69

Lord of the Rings Trilogy (extended editions only) , Bladerunner , The Burbs , Tucker and Dale vs evil (still cracks me up every time) , LeMans , oh god too many to mention tbh, but that's my top ones that I can remember. 

And since its getting nearer the good old holiday season you just can't get bored of National Lampoons Christmas Vacation. 
James.


----------



## voon

I can't watch movies myself five times alone. I won't be excited at all ... I'm more of an explorer, I want to see new things.

BUT ... I could watch something silly like Monty Python Movies while in a somewhat tipsy state (what we Swiss call tipsy. Not the stark mad flaming drunk state that counts as tipsy in the UK ).


----------



## PugIain

Forrest Gump, Saving Private Ryan, Inglorious Basterds.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomiboyC

Donnie brasco, watched it last night... two weeks after I last watched it!!! Switching from night shift to day shifts a real pain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tols

Groundhog day, Quick change and What about Bob? in movies with Bill Murray.

Leathal Weapon and Rare Exports :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson

Zulu - I've watched is most years since it came out on VHS/DVD and TV before that.
Lawrence of Arabia - Ditto
The Ipcress file & Funeral in Berlin - dozens of times
The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel - for when I really need a laugh
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy - The original TV series (the film is good but not a patch on the series)


----------



## youngwangie

I suppose COOL HAND LUKE withPaul Newman would go down well. 
JUst so I could watch That WOMAN WASH THE CAR IN HER WET T-SHIRT.
SHE DOES'NT use a wash mitt though, uses something softer haha


----------



## justina3

There is so many, 

Enter the Dragon 
Coyote Ugly (ok dont laugh to much) 
Matrix 
I am liking the Hunger Games lately


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Oh Mr Porter with Will Hay


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Czech Babes Vol 7


----------



## rob267

DJ X-Ray said:


> Czech Babes Vol 7


Whats that about then matey

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

rob267 said:


> Whats that about then matey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


:lol: 7 reasons why I voted remain


----------



## rob267

DJ X-Ray said:


> 7 reasons why I voted remain




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5

Loads and loads. 

Off the top of my head though; basically any war film but some of the favourites are below:

Where Eagles Dare
The Hunt for Red October
The Dambusters
Battle of Britain
Murder at 1600
A Bridge Too Far
Castaway
Pulp Fiction
Shawshank Redemption


TV:

Band Of Brothers
Men Behaving Badly
Only Fools and Horses
Porridge
Fawlty Towers
Friends

I've got 700+ DVDs and pretty much enjoy them when I'm not at work.


----------



## Big Bri

Take five when your alone and watch this for a chuckle.All about timing.






BB


----------



## Mcpx

DLGWRX02 said:


> I just like to throw this out there, but I can hold my hands up and say,
> I've NEVER seen ANY Star Wars, Star Trek films, or any of the James Bonds.
> But I have seen all the Harry Potter films a gazillion times.
> 
> And apparently I'm in the 1% of britains that have never seen any episodes of game of thrones.


You are dead to me



GleemSpray said:


> Sound of Music
> Beaches
> Bridget Jones Diary
> Sex and the City.
> Dirty Dancing.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .... I'll get me coat ... :lol::lol:


You don't deserve a coat


----------



## Mcpx

We all like fast cars and big explosions (and apparently Eastern European ladies?) but for repeated viewing I prefer something a little more thought provoking. A few that haven’t been mentioned but should be compulsory viewing and once watched, I guarantee it won’t be just once. Enjoy these highly underrated classics. 

Million Dollar Baby, makes me cry every time but it’s about boxing and has Clint Eastwood and Morgan Freeman, so it’s allowed. 

Gran Torino, another Eastwood work that is just mesmerising 

The Last Samurai, who doesn’t like a TC film? This one is a bit heavier than most though, but very well done. Honourable mention to Billy Connelly ‘with all due respect captain sir, stick it up your ****’

Unbreakable, everyone knows the twist in the tale in Sixth Sense, but this lesser known work from the same M Night Shyamalan has an equally potent kick that you won’t see coming.


----------



## pxr5

Talking of popular films never seen (may be this should be a new thread - hey ho), but I've not seen, and no desire to see:

Titanic
Four Weddings and a Funeral
Love Actually
Notting Hill


----------



## joe_con19

Lord of the rings and hobbit trilogies! Also for comedy weekend at bernies or my cousin vinny


----------



## Meta5

National Lampoons Christmas Vaction, it's not Christmas without watching this....


----------



## ianrobbo1

Zulu, even though The officer picks on one man, "Will" he tells all his men to fire at him!! :doublesho


----------



## Skilzo

Elf!!!


----------



## The Cueball

Taxi.

the French film ones... not the TV show, and not the American remake..

also, Ronin... :thumb:


----------



## weedougall78

Day of the Jackal.
The Bourne Identity.
The Iron Man movies.
The Usual Suspects.
Jaws.
Alien (went to see it again 2 weeks ago at the cinema)


----------



## MSwiss

Goodfellas
The Matrix
Event horizon 
Pulp fiction


----------



## pxr5

Meta5 said:


> National Lampoons Christmas Vaction, it's not Christmas without watching this....


Agreed. But my wife would argue 'How the Grinch Stole Christmas' is THE Xmas movie. She adores this film, I get to watch it every year. She won't watch a DVD or even record it - she has to watch when it's actually on, whenever that is, whatever channel it's on. She's odd my wife


----------



## LeeH

Bad Santa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No04BLE

Has to be the goonies. Reminds me of when I was a kid


----------



## Commander2874

Deep blue sea! Great fun!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Several- seasonal, Bad Santa 1, Planes Trains and Automobiles, Christmas Vacation. Not so seasonal, Vegas Vacation, The Devils Rejects, Halloween original to name a few.


----------



## Starburst

Plains, Trains and Automobiles. Brilliant film! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VAG-hag

Uncle Buck 
Gremlins 2
Ghostbusters 
Die hard
Pulp fiction


----------



## Mark R5

Cool Runnings
Home Alone
Die Hard (good shout Vag)
Inglorious Barstewards
American gangster
Analyse This
Analyse That
Beverly Hills Cop
Enigma
Hot Fuzz
Inception
Wolf of Wall Street
The Adjustment Bureau 
The Da Vinci Code


----------



## VAG-hag

Mark ST said:


> Cool Runnings
> Home Alone
> Die Hard (good shout Vag)
> Inglorious Barstewards
> American gangster
> Analyse This
> Analyse That
> Beverly Hills Cop
> Enigma
> Hot Fuzz
> Inception
> Wolf of Wall Street
> The Adjustment Bureau
> The Da Vinci Code


Good list mate. I'd go Beverly Hills cop 2 though.... awesome flick!


----------



## Russ

Definitely home alone, always at Christmas too! 


Oddly Django Unchained, the sound track st the beginning with a decent sound system rocks. It’s odd as I am not a huge Tarantino fan.


----------



## Dunney

There is loads but the one that springs to mind is Me, Myself and Irene one of the funniest movies I've ever seen and every time I watch it I find myself in hysterics at it.


----------



## LankyWashmit

Mark ST said:


> Cool Runnings
> Home Alone
> Die Hard (good shout Vag)
> Inglorious Barstewards
> American gangster
> Analyse This
> Analyse That
> Beverly Hills Cop
> Enigma
> Hot Fuzz
> Inception
> Wolf of Wall Street
> The Adjustment Bureau
> The Da Vinci Code


Great list Mark ST :thumb:, a few there I've not seen though.

One missing from your list though is Bad Boys 2, our DVD player groans when I load this one :lol:


----------



## Spike85

Top gun 
All the Rocky films 
Con air 
Gladiator


----------



## Demetrios72

Home Alone 1 & 2

Great xmas movies :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

The Hangover 1
Weekend at Bernie's
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
Uncle Buck
Planes Trains and Automobiles
the new Star Trek films
Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Mark R5

LankyWashmit said:


> Great list Mark ST :thumb:, a few there I've not seen though.
> 
> One missing from your list though is Bad Boys 2, our DVD player groans when I load this one :lol:


Yep. Another classic easy watching film. Someone else mentioned Con Air - another great film.

I have to admit some guilty pleasures such as

Love Actually
Notting Hill
Sharpe series - pure cringe but I can't help myself
Allo Allo
Dads Army
Carry On series
Caddy Shack

A couple of festive flicks I can't seem to say no to

Scrooged
The Holiday


----------



## Brian1612

Braveheart, Gladiator and the Back to the Future (series) off the top of my head.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

oh, and Happy Gilmore


----------



## GaryKinghorn

The Usual Suspects

Snatch 

Lock stock

As good as it gets with Jack Nicholson.

All fabulous films.

And for something left field....Kelly's heroes. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## youngwangie

Bullit, Great escape, A few Good Men, Torpedo Run, Bourne films, The Good The Bad & The Ugly, Fistful of Dollars


----------



## leeandfay

Shawshank
Green Mile
Goonies


----------



## Rylad

A couple come to mind for me :

Goodfellas 
Coach Carter

Two different ones but certainly two of the best


----------



## Simply Clean

Has to be Dog soldiers:doublesho


----------



## budgetplan1

Dazed & Confused.

Lotsa nice cars...


----------



## 11alan111

twin towns and east is east for me


----------



## Peter77

Simply Clean said:


> Has to be Dog soldiers:doublesho


Quality film. Haven't watched that for ages. 
Water world, could watch it any time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

